# 1940's Colomby



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

At first glance this appeared as a typical ww2 military wristwatch?

With a FHF 17 jewel movement (adapted from a 15 jewel with added 2 jewel sweep bridge for military spec').

What separates this particular one from the norm is the red Cross of 'Lorraine' on the dial'

My dilemma is, who do I attribute this symbol to?

1) The 'Free French Forces' used this symbol.

2) German '79th Infantry Division' used this symbol.

3) American forces used this as a symbol in Vietnam (I suspect was later for this watch)?

I pride myself on my research capabilities in being able to attribute origins of timepieces but this 'criture' has stumped me.....so far!

Can anyone out there help?

Alan


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Quite a few crop up, and all seem to be in relation to the Free French.




























+a little bit of unqualified info;

the cross of Lorraine was the patriotic symbol of the Free French Forces fighind alongside the Brits and Americans during WW2 (not the French Resitance) - it was likely made up for these guys by those watch companies but was never an official military issue watch


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

could be U.S. red cross. some bikes also.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Also;


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*And on Oreo's made by Nabisco according to the history channel, something to do with freemasonry!*


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@WRENCH & @vinn, thanks for your help & 'contribution'! :thumbsup:

@brummie1875 :laugh:

Alan


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

yes, the lung association. it was on a small bike (like an indian pony) in a tv/history show years ago.


----------



## bobbee (Aug 28, 2016)

Colomby Watch Co. is an American importer, so probably to do with the ALA.

http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php?site=280&suchwort=colomby&searchMode=exact&searchWhere=trademark#sucheMarker

Cheers, Bob.


----------

